# Cleaning Ceiling Fans



## Marysgoats (Oct 9, 2007)

What would be the best way to clean a ceiling fan over the bed? ANY IDEAS?


----------



## farmergirl (Aug 2, 2005)

If you are really worried about dropping a mess onto the bed, you could spread a drop cloth or other sheet over the top of the bed before you start cleaning. Then you just need a damp cloth to wipe the tops and bottoms of the blades.


----------



## cow whisperer (May 3, 2007)

I agree 100% with Farmergirl..... although with a damp rag you shouldnt have too much in the way of droppings..... good luck! I wish I had a ceiling fan above my bed..... I love the cool air at night while I'm sleeping.....


----------



## susieM (Apr 23, 2006)

Sliced bread...and it works for blinds, too.


----------



## Marysgoats (Oct 9, 2007)

Thanks for this good information. I hate this chore! It's a mess..but got to get it done.


----------



## Queen Bee (Apr 7, 2004)

I posted about cleaning my fans and someone suggested that I use a pillowcase over the blade to catch the crud on it. It was terrible, even with a damp rag--I ended up having to vacuum and mop --it was a really nasty job. Look for my post " Dust Elephants" .. Queen Bee


----------



## wildhorse (Oct 22, 2006)

I alway just disassemble them and wash the blades in the sink and take soap and water to the main fixture.


----------



## MoonShine (Mar 17, 2003)

If it's really grimey,you'll have to put a drop cloth down like Farmergirl said. Yeah,it does make a mess. I bought one of those ceiling fan brushes..they're kinda oval shaped,so that the brush rubs along the top and bottom of each blade as you run it over them. I found one at the Family Dollar store for $4 and it really works well for keeping the dust down. Still makes a mess,though,if I let it go too long between cleanings.


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

That was me that suggested the pillowcase, but it wasn't an original idea - I read it somewhere. It really helps keep the dust confined so it doesn't hit the bed. Of course, doing it regularly helps, but you have to start somewhere!


----------



## albionjessica (Oct 25, 2005)

If I allow the fans to get really dusty and gross, then I put down a sheet. Usually I just get up on a ladder with each of my two hands in a damp sock and attack the fan. Once I have it pretty much clean with the damp socks (sometimes I go through quite a few socks before I'm done), I let the fan dry for a minute then go over it with a duster to get in the little crevices and whatnot. 

Hint: Since you need a ladder or stepstool to dust the fan, this would also be a good time to dust the tops of doorways and windows.


----------

